# Just trying to put some smiles out there on my fellow snow Plowers Faces



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Remembering when, I keep hoping, I know these have been posted before But I figured we all needed a little pick me up and no one yet seem to have any snow. The last one is a nice amount of snow. Enjoy fellas, keep hope alive!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, i want some of that badly. Nice setup. That thing has to be able to squeeze into some tiny spots!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

DieselSlug;1535137 said:


> Wow, i want some of that badly. Nice setup. That thing has to be able to squeeze into some tiny spots!


Thanks! Yes its great, Jeeps are awesome in the snowThumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the soundtrack in the second video! Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Are those spotlights you have on the Jeep's front windows custom, or did you buy them off the shelf? I've wanted to put a spotlight exactly like that on my 2006 F350 somehow, but haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe that those are a different light for jeeps, an alternative to putting the lightbar on the roof.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ken its funny you posted them again i fell asleep watching your videos the other night dreaming of another winter like that Thumbs Up Hows the Superduty?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

seville009;1535312 said:


> Are those spotlights you have on the Jeep's front windows custom, or did you buy them off the shelf? I've wanted to put a spotlight exactly like that on my 2006 F350 somehow, but haven't been able to find anything.


Jeep wranglers have hinges on the windshield, because if you wanted to you could fold the windshield down on the hood. They sell Light mounts for these hinges. These are two 385,000 150 watt KC daylighters. I was thinking of swaping them out for 55 Watt HID lights like the ones I recently put on the bumper replacing the factory driving lights. HID lights are awesome. I have them in the headlights, the bumper and I also installed them in the plow lights. Bright as hell.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1535497 said:


> Ken its funny you posted them again i fell asleep watching your videos the other night dreaming of another winter like that Thumbs Up Hows the Superduty?


LOL I hear you on that, that was a great winter payup

The Ford is great, been thinking about doing some of the things you have done. The 2 1/2 leveling kit with a 1 inch lift in rear and the titan fuel tank. Hows is you titan? was there any trouble getting the computer download from dealer so your fuel guage works correctly and distance to empty , mileage etc...?

I was checking yours out just yesterday, great looking truck. Hope you have better luck with this one than the last one. Good to hear from you again. :salute:


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ken643;1535505 said:


> LOL I hear you on that, that was a great winter payup
> 
> The Ford is great, been thinking about doing some of the things you have done. The 2 1/2 leveling kit with a 1 inch lift in rear and the titan fuel tank. Hows is you titan? was there any trouble getting the computer download from dealer so your fuel guage works correctly and distance to empty , mileage etc...?
> 
> I was checking yours out just yesterday, great looking truck. Hope you have better luck with this one than the last one. Good to hear from you again. :salute:


As always thanks for the complement on the truck, pending a good winter i may redo my set up as far as wheels tires an a lil more lift up front. This truck is good so far i did how ever tune an delete the emission stuff 4000 miles ago. the titan tank is the best money i have spent on my truck hands down. my buddy just picked up an leftover 350 and im putting a tank in it next week for him. best time to but was black Friday when xdp does 15%off but if you are gonna pull the trigger wait till Valentine's Day as xdp does 14% off that is the best price you will find on them tanks. as for the guage it will work right with the new tank when installed. the MTE needs to be reflashed at the dealer i printed the instrutcions online and gave them to the dealer and they took care of it for me no problem.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1535712 said:


> As always thanks for the complement on the truck, pending a good winter i may redo my set up as far as wheels tires an a lil more lift up front. This truck is good so far i did how ever tune an delete the emission stuff 4000 miles ago. the titan tank is the best money i have spent on my truck hands down. my buddy just picked up an leftover 350 and im putting a tank in it next week for him. best time to but was black Friday when xdp does 15%off but if you are gonna pull the trigger wait till Valentine's Day as xdp does 14% off that is the best price you will find on them tanks. as for the guage it will work right with the new tank when installed. the MTE needs to be reflashed at the dealer i printed the instrutcions online and gave them to the dealer and they took care of it for me no problem.


Thanks for all that great info. I am going to get the titan for sure, just have not pulled trigger yet its expensive. Like to get a little snow money under my belt first. If you have the link for the guage directiosn please post and Ill print as well. What perfromance chip did you use and exhaust when you did the delete? any issues? running better? How much HP and torque now?
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

here is what i printed and my dealer had no problem doing mine and my friends took 20 mins each. 
1) Ensure IDS is at least version 72.xx - current version is 72.04.
2) Click on the toolbox icon at top left of main screen
3) Select 'Module Programming' - click checkmark icon
4) Select 'Programmable Parameters'
5) Select 'Fuel" - click checkmark icon
6) Select 'Front Fuel Tank - (IC) = xx' on bottom of parameter list
7) Select 50 (or whatever size you need) on right side of screen and click checkmark icon

Follow the remaining on-screen instructions. 

my 6.7 is spartan tuned with flow pro 5 inch with a muffler i run a 200hp warhammer tune truck seams to like it shifts better more power thats not really needed but its fun. hp is 500 at the wheels and 1200 fpt but thats at 1500 rpm then goes down. As far as issues my truck shifts funny from time to time but it did that before the tune and my dads stock 6.7 does the same shift flare from 1-2. and spartan has a few trucks throwing check eng light mine is one of them the code is for mass air they are working on a fix but it runs 100% fine. the bigest upside is the oil is so much cleaner with no egr thats really the biggest reason i did the deletes is to hopefully make the truck last by taking away the heat of regen and all the egr bs as i dont really beat on the truck so the hp is not a big upside for me. last thing is the fuel tank iv been doing runs to pa of about 800 miles each and doing it on one tank ensures im getting goo fuel from the same place i always use an it also saves me paying the 4.30 a gallon out in pa so for me its a good investment


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Your videos are awesome ken. I watch them every few months and was watching them last night for over an hour. That winter was awesome. It snowed every week that winter. As fast as we could get through 1 storm, bill out and fix what broke, catch up on sleep for a day or two, it was snowing again. Good times. 


Chris


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ken, quick question, seems like you do quite a few driveways, what do you do for your daily job?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1536444 said:


> here is what i printed and my dealer had no problem doing mine and my friends took 20 mins each.
> 1) Ensure IDS is at least version 72.xx - current version is 72.04.
> 2) Click on the toolbox icon at top left of main screen
> 3) Select 'Module Programming' - click checkmark icon
> ...


Thats awesome, Thanks for all info, I saved it and printed it. 200 more HP, dam the truck stock is fast. Who does you work?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Plow Nuts;1536485 said:


> Your videos are awesome ken. I watch them every few months and was watching them last night for over an hour. That winter was awesome. It snowed every week that winter. As fast as we could get through 1 storm, bill out and fix what broke, catch up on sleep for a day or two, it was snowing again. Good times.
> 
> Chris


Thanks very much, I hope to take new ones this year. Yes it was, best year I ever had plowing payup


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1536517 said:


> Ken, quick question, seems like you do quite a few driveways, what do you do for your daily job?


My regular job is a township police Sgt. My schedule plus vacation days allows me the abilty to do this on the side. If I'm lucky it snows when i'm off, if not then I take a vacation day. I have about 37 drives this year, a few people moved away.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ken643;1536525 said:


> Thats awesome, Thanks for all info, I saved it and printed it. 200 more HP, dam the truck stock is fast. Who does you work?


from oil changes to fuel tanks i doo all my own work. i cheat when needed with videos like this 



 after how bad the dealers near me screwed up my last truck i attempt all my own work an so far i have got it all done


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1536597 said:


> from oil changes to fuel tanks i doo all my own work. i cheat when needed with videos like this
> 
> 
> 
> after how bad the dealers near me screwed up my last truck i attempt all my own work an so far i have got it all done


Yes, I have seen all that guys videos and have even asked him a question or three. Awesome. Truck looks great. I hope to do some of what you have doen t mone eventually. Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey ken how did the wings work the otherday?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1550302 said:


> Hey ken how did the wings work the otherday?


I didnt get to use them yet Sal, I need a 3 inch mimimum for my customers we got squat here. Hopefully today with be the first time.payup


----------

